# [SOLVED] Can't format hard drive. It's stated as RAW



## unitardinventor

Hi there: going to give you guys a background first.

Alienware M14x Laptop 

My stock HDD is the Samsung HM500jj 500 GB 7200 3.0 GB/s drive. I recently bought a Samsung 128 GB SSD and replaced the stock hard drive with the SSD. Installed Windows 7 Professional on the SSD by placing it in a caddy that I purchased from ebay. 

Following directions from other users, I replaced my optical drive with the Samsung HM500jj stock hard drive. Fearing that I would have a boot conflict because of having the operating system installed on both hard drives, I wiped out everything on my HDD. The problem now is that my 500 GB drive is a "RAW" drive and it won't allow me to format the drive back to NTFS. I've tried from disk management, command prompt, and even through the Windows 7 installation disc. 
 
1. When I try to format using disk management, the Virtual Disk Manager gives me an error saying "The format did not complete successfully." I check the event log, I get the error from atapi "The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Ide\IdePort1."

2. When I try to format using the command prompt, upon typing "Clean" in DiskPart, I get the error: The request could not be performed because of an I/O device error. I then proceed anyway to format by typing format fs=ntfs quick, and the cmd says, "DiskPart has encountered an error: The parameter is incorrect. See the system event log for more information. Except nothing is listed in the event log this time.


I know that the hard drive is not dead because I removed the SSD and put the HDD back in and I was able to do a fresh install of Windows 7 on the HDD. 


  Any thoughts? Right now I can see my primary hard drive in BIOS but not the secondary HDD. However, once my computer boots, both hard drives are detected. The problem is just that I can't format the HDD. Any thoughts would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## pip22

*Re: Can't format hard drive. It's stated as RAW*

You really need definite confirmation that the problem drive is not faulty, so I would test it with _Seagate SeaTools_ which can be used to test any brand of hard drive (and is more user-friendly than Samsung's equivalent): | Seagate


----------



## unitardinventor

*Re: Can't format hard drive. It's stated as RAW*

Thanks for the tip. It passed all the tests. Any other ideas?


----------



## Networks

*Re: Can't format hard drive. It's stated as RAW*

I would put the 500GB drive listed as RAW in the laptop and remove any other hard drives then run dban to wipe the drive then try to partition it and format it with the OS running.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Can't format hard drive. It's stated as RAW*



> The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Ide\IdePort1.


If this drive is still inside the enclosure, then either the logic board inside the enclosure is failing, or you have the incorrect power adapter attached. 
Move the drive to a computer internally or through a USB Adapter. In *Disk Management*, right click the Drive (Disk 1 etc) and *Initialize* the drive. Then you should be able to Right click the Partition and *Format Volume* NTFS.


----------



## unitardinventor

*Re: Can't format hard drive. It's stated as RAW*



spunk.funk said:


> If this drive is still inside the enclosure, then either the logic board inside the enclosure is failing, or you have the incorrect power adapter attached.
> Move the drive to a computer internally or through a USB Adapter. In *Disk Management*, right click the Drive (Disk 1 etc) and *Initialize* the drive. Then you should be able to Right click the Partition and *Format Volume* NTFS.


Thank you for the response, spunk.funk. Can you please explain what do you mean by "inside the enclosure"? If you mean the motherboard, I don't think this is the issue because I am using the Optical Drive slot to run the second hard drive. I plugged the Optical drive back in and it still works without any error. I say the motherboard because I googled "logic board" and I got the response that it is equivalent to the motherboard. I am not sure If I understood you correctly or not.

If the power adapter is the issue and the second drive is plugged into the caddy, is it safe to assume that the power adapter on the caddy that I purchased from Ebay is the culprit?

Thank you, I really appreciate all the help I'm getting on this forum!


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Can't format hard drive. It's stated as RAW*



> through a  USB Adapter


Your post wasn't clear in the beginning. I wasn't sure if you took the drive and placed it in a USB Enclosure (which is what I thought) or on the motherboard. So my suggestions were based on an enclosure. 
The Bios error message is stating that the IDE port is not working. 
This could be because of the IDE cable, or power plug plugged into the drive. Try swapping those out. Or try the drive on a* USB Adapter* as stated in the quote.


----------



## unitardinventor

*Re: Can't format hard drive. It's stated as RAW*



spunk.funk said:


> Your post wasn't clear in the beginning. I wasn't sure if you took the drive and placed it in a USB Enclosure (which is what I thought) or on the motherboard. So my suggestions were based on an enclosure.
> The Bios error message is stating that the IDE port is not working.
> This could be because of the IDE cable, or power plug plugged into the drive. Try swapping those out. Or try the drive on a* USB Adapter* as stated in the quote.


 
Thank you spunk.funk. I should've clarified in my first post. I do have to point out that my laptop motherboard and hard drive are SATA to SATA so is the IDE port involved here?


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Can't format hard drive. It's stated as RAW*



> The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Ide\IdePort1.....I can see my primary hard drive in BIOS but not the secondary HDD. However, once my computer boots, both hard drives are detected.


 My head is still spinning reading over your post. 
Do you have both the *SSD* drive and the *SATA *drive plugged in currently? In the *Bios*, are both drives showing up? (it would be impossible for the drives to show up once Windows loads if the drive is not showing in the Bios) In the *Bios*, what is in *IDE Port1*? If you can boot Windows, can you see each drive in *Disk Management*? Does it say a Drive's file system is *RAW*? You cannot format a *RAW *drive, you must first *Initialize* it, by right clicking the drive (*Drive 1* etc) and then choosing *Initialize*. Then you can right click the partition/volume and either *Delete* it and then create a *New Simple Volume* or just right click and *Format NTFS. *


----------



## unitardinventor

*Re: Can't format hard drive. It's stated as RAW*



spunk.funk said:


> My head is still spinning reading over your post.
> Do you have both the *SSD* drive and the *SATA *drive plugged in currently? In the *Bios*, are both drives showing up? (it would be impossible for the drives to show up once Windows loads if the drive is not showing in the Bios) In the *Bios*, what is in *IDE Port1*? If you can boot Windows, can you see each drive in *Disk Management*? Does it say a Drive's file system is *RAW*? You cannot format a *RAW *drive, you must first *Initialize* it, by right clicking the drive (*Drive 1* etc) and then choosing *Initialize*. Then you can right click the partition/volume and either *Delete* it and then create a *New Simple Volume* or just right click and *Format NTFS. *


Hi spunk.funk, I do have both the SSD and SATA drive plugged in. In Bios, I only see Samsung 830 SSD but not the Samsung HM500jj. Yet when I load Windows, both the Samsung 830 SSD and the Samsung HM500jj shows up in My Computer, as well as device manager AND Disk Management. Since you said this case is impossible, I am very confused by it as well. I don't see an "IDE Port1" in my BIOS when I press F2 before Windows load, perhaps I am looking at the wrong place?

With regard to Disk Management, The 500 GB SATA drive is listed as RAW. I understand I can't format a RAW drive so I've initiated it. Following your directions, I deleted the partition and then created a new Simple Volume. Except when I tried to Format NTFS, I had the same problem as my original post. Any thoughts?


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Can't format hard drive. It's stated as RAW*

Press *F2 *to enter *Setup *(Bios) there should be a listing of the *SATA ports *(SATA *port 0, port 1* etc) If you have *IDE *(PATA) port on the motherboard it would list that as well. On the *First* page of the Bios it should list the various drives by manufacturer and the port they are using. (If you can take a picture and post it would be most helpful) 
The SATA port that the 500 Gb drive is plugged in, may be disabled. Make sure whatever port you plugged it into the motherboard is enabled in the bios. Try a different SATA port on the motherboard, try a different cable and power plug. 
In *Disk Management *take a screen shot showing the 500 GB drive and attach it in your next post. Does it still say it is *RAW*?


----------



## unitardinventor

*Re: Can't format hard drive. It's stated as RAW*



spunk.funk said:


> Press *F2 *to enter *Setup *(Bios) there should be a listing of the *SATA ports *(SATA *port 0, port 1* etc) If you have *IDE *(PATA) port on the motherboard it would list that as well. On the *First* page of the Bios it should list the various drives by manufacturer and the port they are using. (If you can take a picture and post it would be most helpful)
> The SATA port that the 500 Gb drive is plugged in, may be disabled. Make sure whatever port you plugged it into the motherboard is enabled in the bios. Try a different SATA port on the motherboard, try a different cable and power plug.
> In *Disk Management *take a screen shot showing the 500 GB drive and attach it in your next post. Does it still say it is *RAW*?


Thanks spunk. I will do that when I get the chance. I need to find my Camera. Will likely do that over the weekend and ask for your advise again. You are very helpful!


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Can't format hard drive. It's stated as RAW*



> In *Disk Management *take a  screen shot showing the 500 GB drive and attach it in your next post.


You are welcome, include a screen shot as per the quote.


----------



## unitardinventor

*Re: Can't format hard drive. It's stated as RAW*

Hi Spunk, I got it to work. It turned out that the Ebay caddy was broken. I bought a new one and I was able to follow all of your instructions to format my HDD. Thank you so very much. I appreciate all the detailed instructions you've provided me.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Can't format hard drive. It's stated as RAW*

You are welcome! Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

